# SW Ohio public range?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well Google isn't being very helpful with this at all, whatever ranges I do find via google are private for gun club members... On top of that, every club I find seems like a pain to join or you need to know people in the club to even fill out an application. 

I plan on purchasing my first hand gun in January and I'm simply trying to find a place to practice shooting, some place in Butler Country or at least within reason. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## GregL (Feb 26, 2011)

Target World is the only place i found. It's the Moesteller exit off 275.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

This place just opened, saw it in the news a couple of weeks ago. 

Point Blank Indoor Range

Not sure if Middletown Sportsmens Club allows non-members to use their rifle range. They do allow non-members to shoot trap for an extra dollar per round. Give em a call, they might be willing to work with you.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> This place just opened, saw it in the news a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Point Blank Indoor Range
> 
> Not sure if Middletown Sportsmens Club allows non-members to use their rifle range. They do allow non-members to shoot trap for an extra dollar per round. Give em a call, they might be willing to work with you.


I never heard of that place, looks pretty nice I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

GregL said:


> Target World is the only place i found. It's the Moesteller exit off 275.


I've heard a lot of not so great things about target world, but I may just have to give it a shot once to see for myself.


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out new place in Blue Ash off of I 71.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

predator86 said:


> Check out new place in Blue Ash off of I 71.
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2



Has anyone been there yet? If so, hows it compare to target world?


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

For $10 a year you can shoot outside at the Spring Valley range


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Matt Hougan said:


> For $10 a year you can shoot outside at the Spring Valley range



Thats a pretty good haul from my area.


----------



## GregL (Feb 26, 2011)

JimmyMac said:


> I've heard a lot of not so great things about target world, but I may just have to give it a shot once to see for myself.


What not so great things, I've been there about 5 times with no bad experience.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

GregL said:


> Target World is the only place i found. It's the Moesteller exit off 275.


Great choice, very professional, knowledgeable staff. 

I've been going there since I was a teen (a loooong time ago) when it was located on RT 747 I believe. The first time my wife and son ever fired a weapon was at Target World.

It's been a while since I was there but I do know they used to sell new and used handguns.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Matt Hougan said:


> For $10 a year you can shoot outside at the Spring Valley range


Another good choice if you don't mind being outdoors. It has rifle, pistol, archery and shot gun ranges. It's where we go for clay targets. Many years ago, before it was redone and civilized we used to take 'targets' out and shoot the sh*t out of them.  When it's busy, you can have some good conversations with serious gun enthusiasts and see some unusual firearms. Saw my first automatic AK47 out there.



JimmyMac said:


> Thats a pretty good haul from my area.


You're going to have to ask yourself how committed you are to owning a firearm if you are concerned about the distance to a range.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

backlashed said:


> Great choice, very professional, knowledgeable staff.
> 
> I've been going there since I was a teen (a loooong time ago) when it was located on RT 747 I believe. The first time my wife and son ever fired a weapon was at Target World.
> 
> It's been a while since I was there but I do know they used to sell new and used handguns.




That is good to hear as target world isn't very far from home and is very close to where I work. Distance is a concern because I plan to go often, hopefully 2-3 times a month and this whole deal is not exactly cheap to get into so saving money on gas is a big plus. 

Where I heard bad things was on another forum and in some reviews I read from google, but I guess I'll see for myself what its like.


----------



## slowroller (Jun 30, 2009)

Target world is just fine. Just be prepared to wait because they seem to be extremely busy lately. I wish it were a little brighter in there, but that would be my only complaint.


----------

